
Secret court reveals justification for NSA's mass data collection - fraqed
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13578_3-57603402-38/secret-court-reveals-justification-for-nsas-mass-data-collection/?part=rss&subj=news&tag=title
======
devx
So in their minds, 3rd degree relations are "relevant" to an investigation?
This sounds like they're just trying to save their asses.

Phone metadata collection is illegal in many countries, and can be illegal in
US, too. Citzens just need to want it bad enough (even though I still think
this ruling of the "secret court" is BS):

[http://holt.house.gov/index.php?option=com_content&task=view...](http://holt.house.gov/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1200&Itemid=18)

